# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Places to see in Europe

## julia90

How it is beautiful europe?... with its cultural and history richness and its interesting places to visit

*EDINBURGH CASTLE*
The Edinburgh Castle is an ancient forstress that dominates the city; and it's the most ancient building of Edinburgh


*LONDON EYE*
The London eyes is known also as Millenium Eye; it's a ferris wheel builted twelve years ago. It was the tallest wheel in the world untill the Singapore one was builted 30 meters highest than the London's one.


*PARTHENON*
The Parthenon is a Greek temple situated in the acropolis that overtops the city of Athens. Its name derives from the monumental statue of cult depicting Athena Parthenos, carved in ivory and gold, hosted in the oriental room of the building.


*SAGRADA FAMILIA*
Sagrada Familia is the impressive cathedral of Barcelona; it's considered the Gaudi's masterpiece, and it's still under construction. The works were started in 1,886, and they will continue for many years on.


*STONEHENGE*
Stonehenge is a neolithic site found in England. It's composed by a group of stones known as megaliths; it has entered in the world heritage list.


*TOWER OF PISA*
The leaning Tower of Pisa is Santa Maria Assunta Cathedral's bell tower. The tower remains in balance because the vertical that goes past its barycentre falls in the interior of the base of support.


*ORANGE AMPHITHEATRE*
It's a spectacular theatre situated in the bautiful Provencal town of Orange. It is still used thanks to its magnificent acoustics.


*AVIGNON*
It's a fortified city all to see! In particular the imposing Palace of the Popes.


*BMW MUSEUM*
The BMW Museum is a masterpiece of architecture and of car and motorbike.


*PONT OF FREEDOM*
This was the first pont to be builted to link Buda and Pest. The night illumination makes it really scenographic.

----------


## adamgilcristt

Thanks for sharing the such a beautiful destinations of Europe. This destination list will help out many people out who wants to travel Europe in coming days. They can easily select their preferred destination to visit in Europe.

----------


## Leslie

I would say julia90 you shared really informative stuff about Europe Places for traveler. Europe is one of the place in the world, that includes everything that modern and ancient, old and new, magical and logical. Europe has great places that grabs the attentions of tourists every year. I also have some names of very gorgeous places so i want to share these names like, Stari Grad, Rotterdam, Basel, Vienna, Sozopol and Athens.

----------


## Craigston

It's not a top but "pop" places. But it doesn't mean that they are bad...

----------


## morris

My wife and I are planning a trip to the Greek Islands the last week of September. I had planned 2 days in Athens, 3 days in Mykonos and 5 days in Santorini. I am thinking of scrapping Mykonos and going to Milos instead. I think the beautiful beaches and scenery are more to our liking. I have read on other travel forums that Milos really shuts down after the first part of September and that it might be too slow, things shut down, etc. toward the end of the month. I see that accommodations are available and I found at least one boat tour operator still has a round the island tour running. Are most of the restaurants/ bars already shut down around that time? Has anyone used Car Rental in Greece?
Appreciate any thoughts you have and thanks again!

----------


## kutskoconsulting

All the places are very good to travel. I like it.

----------


## RogerRog

I love Europe. There are so many beautiful cities with a rich history and impressive architecture. My favorite towns which I've visited are Krakow, Prague, Thessaloniki, and Berlin. I hope that someday I'll revisit them.

----------


## ShawnDMi

Thank you for sharing, really nice places.

----------


## RogerRog

London is not only beautiful, but it's also unforgettable. Each city there is unique and has a rich and fascinating history. Last month I was in St. Petersburg on business and that city stole my heart. My coworker advised me on one site where I found a lot of different tours and excursions and I bought a few ones. It was an unforgettable experience. St' Petersburg has stunning architecture and everything has it own charm. Soon I'll go there one more time and try to see as much as I can and, of course, will take other excursions.

----------


## Krum

Veliko Tarnovo Bulgaria

----------


## Krum

Plovdiv, Bulgaria

----------


## florere

Croatia and Norway!

----------


## mrRandallDonew

about your trip back home,its probably other people who has any ideas for "must see-places",but thursday right before Eurotrial,its an official boat trip you russian people should try to get on,its trough one of the finest coast lines in northern Europe...

----------


## Ar Moal

France - France and may be France..... ( North, east , west and middle.....and south under torture)

----------


## edulofter

I have traveled to Europe many times in the past, and the scenery in many places there is very beautiful.
I suggest everyone to travel a few times in person.

Attachment 11867
beautiful Europe nature

----------


## RosieRosie

Algarve, Portugal
The most beautiful cliffs in the world

----------


## capita

Best Places to Visit in Europe
Paris, France.
Florence, Italy.
Santorini, Greece.
Amsterdam, Netherlands.
London, England.
Barcelona, Spain.
Rome, Italy.
Reykjavik, Iceland.

----------


## Charlie Roarke

> Best Places to Visit in Europe
> Paris, France.
> Florence, Italy.
> Santorini, Greece.
> Amsterdam, Netherlands.
> London, England.
> Barcelona, Spain.
> Rome, Italy.
> Reykjavik, Iceland.


Barcelona and Florence are truly amazing. Highly recommend once again :)

----------


## AmondoO

Interesting information

----------

